# metal rattle sound



## mikeottawa (Jun 15, 2016)

New to the forum.. have a 2002 maxima se I've recently noticed a rattling sound from under the car when I accelerate sometimes.ive looked under the car for loose heat shields and don't really see anything loose wondering if anybody else had this problem and what it might be..thanks in advance


----------

